# Attaching indices to a dial



## phydaux

How do you attach the indices/numerals to a dial? Super glue just seems so classless to me.


----------



## Trayn

I've seen pin holes on the back of the dial. I'm not sure if that's for locating the indices or if they are actually a press fit.


----------



## PappyM3

It’s usually tiny holes, and the indices have pins that fit into the holes. You can then apply an glue/epoxy carefully applied to the back where the pins start to poke through.

If you want to make your own dials and apply indices, it might be difficult making the holes exactly where you need them because of how small they are and how precisely they need to be located. I’m not sure exactly how dial manufacturers do it. Lasers maybe?


----------



## skipwilliams

PappyM3 said:


> It's usually tiny holes, and the indices have pins that fit into the holes. You can then apply an glue/epoxy carefully applied to the back where the pins start to poke through.
> 
> If you want to make your own dials and apply indices, it might be difficult making the holes exactly where you need them because of how small they are and how precisely they need to be located. I'm not sure exactly how dial manufacturers do it. Lasers maybe?


Likely CNC or gang drilling I would imagine

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind

Pins and holes are the usual way which works best when doing the applica yourself .. together with the dial. If you would not plan to disassemble the dial again the applica are rivetted in tbe classic way


----------



## MechaMind

Backside with pins

https://www.watchuseek.com/asset.php?fid=8116354&uid=244286&d=1485207938

Frontside 
https://www.watchuseek.com/asset.php?fid=8123802&uid=244286&d=1485286820

Dial with holes
https://www.watchuseek.com/asset.php?fid=8130618&uid=244286&d=1485363454

Assembled
https://www.watchuseek.com/asset.php?fid=8141418&uid=244286&d=1485456665

For the pin holes any kind of position drilling is feasible.. even to print the pattern 1:1 on paper and to punch them through to get that drilling marks


----------



## StufflerMike

Cutting is one option

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/glash...making-4104346-post39326650.html#post39326650


----------



## Shogun506

I once had a number indicator (stick) fall off of a dial of one of my watches. I opened it up to try and get it back onto the dial and I was was worried I would not be able to place it properly. I was surprised to find it had a tiny foot at slipped into an unseen pinhole on the dial and therefore was super easy to place into proper position. The holes don't have to go through the dial to be effective.


----------

